# does this cage look ok for a mouse?



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

i already have two ct's and this would be an add on http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=11147090

yes its kinda small but I think mice would love it and it has clear doors on the front. It would be a set up for at most 3 females. and the ct's i have are safe for mice I checked on another topic. i just need to mesh over one


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

no sorry, not suitable for mice nor any other animal tbh. You want something with good floor space. Not sure what a ct is?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I wouldn't house an animal in that either, I'm afraid. Are those barred bits the only ventilation they'd have? That's not enough if it is. You'd find it a nightmare to keep clean with all those corners, and there's a lot less space in there than it looks.

Sarah xxx


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

i know how small it is thats why its an add on and yes thats the only ventilation but i would be adding ventilation also ct's are crittertrails and this will just be a play area all the things they need will be in the other cages. that cage has 100 sq in of floor space ( not including the levels just the first floor) plus the 320 from the two ct's. All together between the three it'll be 420 sq inches ... a 20 gallon long is 360 is that gives you an idea.

I make sure to cage my animals well and i'm willing to clean as needed and add ventilation which i have experience with from making my hamster cages. they have 468 sq inches each 

I also know crittertrails are not recommended but mine have never given me trouble I just want them to have a nice play area and its that or this http://www.amazon.com/Habitrail-Ovo...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1297475697&sr=8-1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It doesn't look like a cage; more of an accessory. Not enough space, hard to clean, and not very durable. A 5 1/2 gal. or 10 gal. plexi aquarium makes a great home for a mousie or three. It's easy to clean and has room for lots of toys. I could only see using that thing as an accessory connected to a another tank. I know these nicely colored plastic things look like fun at first, but they are not very practical.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE AN ACCESSORY

Which cage?

this ? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147090
or this? http://www.amazon.com/Habitrail-Ovo...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1297476307&sr=1-1


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

or i may connect a small bin cage


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry poster, but when I see cages and accessories like this it makes me cringe. I don`t know who`s responsible for designing these so called `cages` for mice and other small animals, but the sooner they are recaptured and locked up again, the better.

But serously, if you use Critter-Trail cages already, you should maybe think about moving them into a cage or a tank with more floor space, where you would have better opportunities to add accessories without the cage space itself being compromised. I can`t understand why people choose to keep their mice in these particular cages and spend good cash money on them, when there are bigger, better alternatives out there in the second hand and DIY market that are far better suited to them. Even making a large, two storey BIN or RUB cage and meshing the fronts would be a better option?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

That should be banned in My opinion totally inadequate.


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

it's like a labyrinth for the poor little things...i don't think i would have something like that even for them to 'play' in....

I think something like that would be more for the owners than the mice themselves....but that's only my opinion...


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

diy's are great, i always make deep 1's so i can hang janglies an ladders and swings etc. always lots of floor space though, mice love to run and dig.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Many of the small `pet` cages we see are aimed at kids and not the animals that have to live in them for the rest of their lives. Giving mice what they actually need in terms of room and enrichment prevents stereotypical behaviour and overcrowding. You have to see it from their perspective and not be swayed by the looks and jargon of those selling these items. They make them look `fun` and funky because they know it will attract the attention of the buyer. Look at a plain glass tank for example. You might say it`s enclosed and boring. But given the choice, I would much rather keep my mice in a large tank and accessorise it suitably, than spend money on smaller modular boxes. It`s a matter of looking at the whole picture and giving the mice the best environment you can. Gimmicky overpriced pet shop plastic add-on`s won`t ever take the place of a large tank or a larger barred cage. Not in my view anyway.

Save your money and use it on something bigger.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

i do not have mice.

I currently have hamsters and am very experienced at making bin cages ... though i have a spare ten gallon if its really ok to keep a few mice in that.

I'll just connect my ct to a bin so they have lots of room and everything they need in the CT


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I bought that cage you posted, just to try it, and quickly returned it. In my opinion is was extremely cheaply made for the price. The door was extremely brittle and the little cubes on the inside were made of a very soft (aka chewable) plastic. There were also lots of little gaps left that were just perfect for getting a toe, leg, or tail caught in. There was very little ventilation (which is more important with mice than some other small animals), and, as I was looking at it as a home for a buck, I was worried about the lack of places to really keep bedding and think I would have ended up with a big mess of stink from the boy peeing on everything.

It *is* a cool concept since mice and other small animals like to burrow, and I'm glad manufacturers are trying something new, but it just wasn't a very well-executed design. It also lacks a good place for them to really stretch out which I personally think is important.

A 10 gallon tank with a good topper is suitable for about 3 - 4 mice depending on the size of the mice, and how often you intend to clean it out, and how much you give them to do.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

That contraption would`nt look out of place in a kids classroom. It`s a gimmick and not a cage. The people who make these things are not animal experts, they are Chinese factories. Take a look on ebay under `hamster cage` and you`ll see many more examples. overpriced bits of plastic. :roll:


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I have decided to run a critter trail (this one is a better design) Into a ten gallon and give a home to 2-3 female mice  the cage will be cleaned once a week and they will have aspen bedding and lots of love  Sound ok to everyone?


----------

